
Time Keeping - jseeff
Hi,<p>For anyone who tries to keep a record of time spent on different tasks, what software (if any) do you use?<p>In an old workplace there was a bespoke &quot;clocks&quot; system where you could have 10 clocks open with pre-completed &quot;tasks&quot; assigned to each and a description of work completed - with a click of a button one clock would start and it would stop the previously running clock.<p>I am looking for something similar or better.... any tips?
======
abstractspoon
I'll make a shameless plug for my freeware task manager ToDoList (for
Windows).

[http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/5371/ToDoList-An-
effecti...](http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/5371/ToDoList-An-effective-
and-flexible-way-to-keep-on)?

~~~
jseeff
Thanks- looks good but unless i'm missing something, doesn't seem to really do
what I was looking for (clocks to keep time of different task)?

